# Proper boating ediquette



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have to say most people follow simple rules and are respectful on the water. Where I run into problems is when people don't. I was out at Kickapoo a couple of weeks ago and encountered some very rude people and I hope some of these people read this, even though I know 2coolers wouldn't do this. Starts out me and my girlfriend out on the water in the 14' flat bottom anchored out fishing catching a few crappie everything was fine Friday. Saturday there were boats everywhere we were in a narrow portion of the creek 20 yards wide maybe 30. I lost count after 5 boats came within 10 yards of us full throttle wide open were in a small boat getting rocked all over SLOW DOWN. I guarantee they don't want this done to them, if I had a bigger motor I would put on chase and give them a piece of my mind. When I come up on some one fishing I slow almost to a point that I'm putting off no wake at all I know not everyone is going to do this but have some common sense about boating. $60,000 boat and $10.00 brains


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

At only 20-30 yards wide, they should idle through there. On some of the wider areas of the creek/rivers, I prefer that they idle, or stay on plane (if at a safe distance). Going 8 mph with a high bow creates the largest wake. Just my opinion.


----------



## ScooterC (Jan 21, 2010)

That's an interesting point you bring up, Danny. I'd be interested to hear other people's take on it, too.

When Kickapoo is crowded, would you rather passing boats stay on plane (at a safe distance, of course) or slow to an idle. When the creek is crowded, it'd be a long idle all the way up it. Which one is considered "better form"?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

The skipper is legally responsible for his wake. Next time try to get his TX numbers. This would be a good activity for the game wardens.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Rule # 2. No mooning pot-lickers. :rotfl:


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

When Kickapoo forks just past broken arrow if it's crowded or not those creeks are pretty narrow I can understand some boats put off less of a wake than others but when you get into tight sections it's difficult on the "smaller guys"


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

It's happens just about every time I get in the creek. Some people don't care and have no respect for other anglers. Only way to avoid is to fish way up the creek. After they go by follow them and do donuts out in front of there spot and crank your radio up and slam your paddle on the bottom of the boat. That will fix em and maybe they will get the picture. 

Just take a pistol with you!!!! LOL


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i hear slab spoons work pretty good


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

"$60,000 boat and $10.00 brains ".....more like $60,000.000 boat a 10 cent brain.

Rude and inconsiderate boaters.....................One of my favorite subjects!!!!!

In the future please get their boat numbers and please call the local game warden to report them. 

By the way, I have seen some "Professional Fishermen" on Lake Livingston do this very same thing.....some of them think they own the water and do not have to slow or consider others...........

There are more inconsiderate people in Kickapoo Creek than any other body of water I have ever fished (caught my first fish at 5 years and 10 months of age and owned my first boat at 10 years of age. It has a 1 7/10 Mighty Mite H.P. outboard motor).

I now run a 20'3" Skeeter with a 200 horsepower Yamaha. I have idled from, above the high lines all the way back to Broken Arrow because boats were fishing or maneuvering and fishing. 

Yes, a couple times when there were only a few boats on the creek, I have come up on someone suddenly and had to throttle back fast....when this has happened, I always apologize to the people affected and ensure they are safe.

Good friends, I have had 12 and 14 ft' boats come by me too fast while I have been fishing; thereby pushing too much wake.

Sometimes I want to raise my outboard high and just push a two to three foot wake into these people.....however, My Father Taught Me To Act Responsible and to have Better Sense.

Just remember that when you are on the water....just like anywhere else, your actions are showing other folks just how bad your parents taught you.......oh!!!!! ...it isn't?????....Well, that is exactly what goes through my mind when I see idiots doing stupid things that could possibly get someone hurt......

OK...OK....I'll get off my Soap Box. Thank you for reading this far..........


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

If you see me out there you'll know it's me might take a few minutes by I'll get by you eventually. When I pass there's more of a ripple from the wind than there is from my little flatbottom. Lol


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

_Most of the wake problems are ignorance---all people think is to slow down-they dont have enough boating sense to know that slowing down creates a huge wake---and even if they see the wake and it almost puts you on the bank--they cheerily go on thinking they did the right thing by slowing down---because going by someone WOT seems discourteous...."Bassin men are a horse of a different feather--trying to cover as much water as possible in as short a period of time--always trying to beat the clock. Bass boat going by me WOT doesnt throw much wake--doesnt bother me unless it is a narrow pass and that is a prob if they lose contro--I've seen a bassboat wreck--aint purty._


----------



## Trapp (Apr 6, 2011)

A Texas rigged worm with a 1/2 ounce weight works great

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.573808,-98.239613


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

When at all possible, I try to stay out of there on the weekends. This time of year, those two creeks can look like a parking lot and there's a boat behind every bush. The last time I got caught way up the creek on a busy weekend, I idled all the way from way up Rocky Creek, past Broken Arrow....about a two beer ride. Now I try to go only on weekdays.


----------



## Trapp (Apr 6, 2011)

My dad and I were fishing on Placid and had a skier pass us several times getting closer each time. The very next pass they made we threw a Texas rigged worm in there direction where they could see it. On the next pass they were at an idle and did not come back through.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.534193,-98.199184


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

John, if you check your calendar, you were probably up the creek on Feb. 4th---
Angler's Quest Bass Tournament


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Think the creeks are bad, wait until Striper season kicks in on the main lake! Oh the humanity!!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

if Mr. Hall catches them...they'll be going nice and slow...if they ever go back again.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I was down there feb 10and 11 when this incident happened. Thanks for the input I like the Tx rigged worm, but I am going to take pen and paper and try to get Tx numbers that's the logical thing to do


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

This is the same time of the year that the Kiddos are out in their Daddy's ski boats, and boarding up and down the river. They have no respect for their elders fishing Whites.:work:


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

John_B_1 said:


> I was down there feb 10and 11 when this incident happened. Thanks for the input I like the Tx rigged worm, but I am going to take pen and paper and try to get Tx numbers that's the logical thing to do


 Go get 'em John... Kids, or just immature people, are hard to teach ... remember you can't fix Stupid!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Sometimes proper boating etiquette means to get out of the middle of the channel if you know people are going to be coming through. Example Luces Bayou on Lake Houston. Use your head these things go both ways. Monday through Friday anchor whevever you want because there is not going to be much traffic. Saturday and Sundays there are going to be tons of people fishing, joy riding, and especially tournament anglers who don't have time to waste 30 minutes idling through a maze of boats and corks. My opinion is you are responsible for where you put your boat. If I park my car on the Freeway, there is going to be an accident. The majority of the time I slow down to a crawl but on tournament days me and my 250 are coming through! It won't be at 70 mph but I will be on plane.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree with what you are saying about staying out of the middle of the channel. But this thing started as going through creeks that are 50 yards wide at the most. On Kickapoo before the fork you can run wide open up the middle and not have any problems with people fishing close to the bank. I knew this would spark talk from every one, but my input is fishing tournament or not when people fishing tournament hit there spot and start fishing you don't want some one blowing by trying to get to there "hot spot" before someone else anchors out there. Time is valuable for every one that fishes I just ask that you watch out for other boaters. When I was out there I watched a boat come to an idle approaching the fork some a****** came flying out the creek didn't know someone was trying to enter then skipped across the creek almost losing control and was about 5 foot from the bank before they got control back. I know people have different stands on how you should drive through creeks, stay on plane or idle loose time or be in a sense "reckless". I couldn't live with myself knowing something I did caused injury to someone else


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Sometimes I would prefer that people run by me. Half the people slow down and think they are doing you a favor but they are not. They creep by with the nose of their boat at 45 degrees above the surface causing wakes much bigger than they would on plane. Those are the wakes that cause problems. And you are correct about not blowing out of creeks not knowing who is coming from around the corner.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Some people don't understand that trimming down puts your nose down and I agree with what you are saying people that came by me waited until our bows were even and then dumped the throttle to a point that all you could see was the nose sticking up above the wake. Others were in boats that put off a large wake ie Carolina skiff 22' cc. Some boats just put off a big wake while on plane it would be like me running my dads 21' 6" hydra sports that takes a 2' draft wide open, that boat pushes water


----------



## quick (Jan 27, 2012)

If I am up on plane and see a boat fishing up ahead of me,I shut it down way in advance. People need to realize your'e bow coming off plane also pushes a wake. I will then putt and I mean putt a good ways past said boat before I throttle up again so they do not get my take off wake. Some people think that as soon as they are just a little past you they can hammer down. No, you should go past aways before taking off again. If it takes a little more time to get to where you want to fish,so be it. Boating courtesy is a problem in fresh and salt. If you drive your'e boat like a jerk, odds are you are a jerk.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

There are several accurate descriptions here of how boat wakes really occur. If you are up on plane and shut down right before you reach someone, you will slam them with a wake. If you pass by fairly slow with the bow high, you will be pushing a big wake. Huge wakes can be made in a john boat if the angle is right, or more accurately....wrong. If the waterway is wide enough to safely stay on plane, that is the best bet. Other than that, you need to do what I call "putt putt" by others. It is fairly simple, look behind you and see what wake you are making.

The closest I ever came to having a real problem occured on the Trinity itself. Thirty seconds earlier I had pulled my boat on the trailer out of the water. A boat came by fairly slow, purposely trimmed in such a way as to make the biggest wake possible. If the timing had been a bit different, there is no doubt the wake would have come over the stern of my john boat. They were wake boarding. In all honesty though, I doubt they knew there was a tiny little private ramp there or that anyone was nearby.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

John B 1, I see more LMG tournament fishermen blow by boats that are anchored or tied up or just using trolling motor than most weekend fishermen. I have done a lot of tournament fishing in my life and saw it then as well as now. As far as the creek channels, I sometimes fish the edges of the actual creek channel for crappie. Merely slowing down a bass boat only increases the wake. One must come off plane and ease by them.

YES, I know that in tournaments time is very critical. This needs to be considered when making plans for fishing the tournament and is even more critical when starting back to weigh in. 

This time of year, there will be lots of boats up most if not all the creeks. Boating and fishing has become a lot more popular than it was 10 or 20 years ago. Folks want to get out and enjoy the lakes.

When one pays entry fees and fishes competitive, it is not a license to have the right of way anywhere on the water. There are people fishing that could care less about the tournaments and they laugh at tournament fishermen; calling them "Bass Holes".... 

See you on the water.....


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

x2 Lone Eagle !!!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Lone Eagle said:


> When one pays entry fees and fishes competitive, it is not a license to have the right of way anywhere on the water. There are people fishing that could care less about the tournaments and they laugh at tournament fishermen; calling them "Bass Holes"....


Well put.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Well put.


X2


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

So if I go crappie fishing in the creek. And I know that it'll be a high traffic area, if I'm the first one there does that mean I have the right to fish in the middle of the creek and can complain about all the other boats that come by me?


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*Name calling*

There is no need for name calling, but there is some room for a happy medium. Expecting everyone to slow down to a crawl when they go by you is just not going to happen. I would much rather someone stay on plane. When we go around corners in rivers or creeks we do slow down, but pick any creek during crappie season. It would take you an hour if you idled by every crappie fisherman. In narrow areas, of course, but certainly not in the main creek.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Lone Eagle said:


> When one pays entry fees and fishes competitive, it is not a license to have the right of way anywhere on the water. There are people fishing that could care less about the tournaments and they laugh at tournament fishermen; calling them "Bass Holes"....
> 
> See you on the water.....


That's the whole problem. People not caring. If more people cared we would have less of these discussions. I guess I need to come up with a cool name for people jamming up the boat lanes drowning minnows. 
Poor little minnows!!!


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Lmao every body gets over excited I will clarify once again, we are not talking about fishing the brazos or trinity or any creek that's 50+ yards wide. I'm talking about creeks that you can cast across with a 1/8th oz. Road runner, it's not about staying on plane or not it's not about where your fishing it's about having the common knowledge that oh someones fishing here (and I don't mean in the middle of the creek to clarify again) maybe I should drown them when I go by


----------



## lost-in-salt (Aug 12, 2005)

I always read about the crappie fishermen complaining about the bass fishermen rocking their boat. However, the majority of the time that I am fishing Luces Bayou and a boat comes by me leaving a big wake it is a crappie fisherman.


----------



## quick (Jan 27, 2012)

The last time I checked, public water means public. What makes a bass fisherman any more important than someone out crappie fishing or bream or cat fishing? I know that alot of bass are caught along creek channels as are other fish. When fishing anywhere you have to know you are not going to be out there alone. If you are flying along and come across people fishing{in the channel or by the bank** slow your roll. Plain and simple thats just how it is. There are bad boaters from bass,crappie,catfish,pleasure ect. ect. Everyone seems to be in a hurry all the time. Bottom line not only is it a courtesy thing, it's a safety thing.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Pet Spoon said:


> Think the creeks are bad, wait until Striper season kicks in on the main lake! Oh the humanity!!


Yeah, LOL! :rotfl:


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

This subject has, and always will be a topic of discussion&#8230; and there will never be a resolution to it. 
If I have a brush pile submerged out in the middle of the "creek" on the actual channel drop off, you can bet your sweet arse I'm gonna drop a jig down to see if anybody is at home. I'm expected not to fish that brush just because someone mistakenly thought a narrow upper creek channel was a boat lane? Don't think so&#8230; 
If the creek is narrow and someone comes blowing by or worse yet, slams on the brakes and throws a big roller at you then it's safe to assume they don't mind at all if you were to run between their boat and the bank when they're c-riggin or crankin a deep main lake point or drop shot fishin some deep structure&#8230;
Luce Bayou has been mentioned a few times. In my opinion it's kind of narrow, not to mention kind of dangerous to be running on pad on a weekend when there's boats every 100 yards or less. Again that's just my opinion and we all know that nobody really cares about anyone else's opinions when it comes to boating etiquette, it's all about the me, me, and me factor. 
Don't even know why I wasted my time typing this&#8230;

-LP


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Me,me,and me.....
Very well put


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

SO if I have a yougster in my boat and a tourney fisher comes by with a 225 and causes the youngster to fall out of the boat or even hurt himself in my boat because he is in a hurry to another spot or a weigh in it is ok? I think not. 

Hmmm......I put gas in my boat/truck, pay a launch fee, buy a fishing liscense, minnows, etc, etc. Hmm I have paid fees then also. I bet if the tourney fisher is fishing a certain spot and I come by and throw a wake at them they would get hot under the collar also.

I try my best to do the right things when out on the water but I am sure I have made somebody mad at one point or another. Sorry if I did.

In the end be respectful to others out there. Nothing is worth the cost of a life. Life is already too short as it is.


----------



## jfc21 (Jun 19, 2006)

Responsible for your wake means Responsible for your wake. It doesn't matter if you are bass fishing a tournament, heading to your favorite brush pile, going to run your trout-line, running a pontoon boat, running a bay boat or running a flat bottom boat. I owned a place in Yaupon Cove for 22 years and I have seen Kickapoo Creek boaters at their best and their worse. Some of those people I felt didn't know any better and some I felt just didn't care. It was always worse at this time of the year or when the open lake was too windy to fish. I tried to stay out of Kickapoo Creek at this time. I just can't tolerate rudeness in a man.


----------



## lurepopper (Apr 25, 2007)

RATLTRAP said:


> Sometimes proper boating etiquette means to get out of the middle of the channel if you know people are going to be coming through. Example Luces Bayou on Lake Houston. Use your head these things go both ways. Monday through Friday anchor whevever you want because there is not going to be much traffic. Saturday and Sundays there are going to be tons of people fishing, joy riding, and especially tournament anglers who don't have time to waste 30 minutes idling through a maze of boats and corks. My opinion is you are responsible for where you put your boat. If I park my car on the Freeway, there is going to be an accident. The majority of the time I slow down to a crawl but on tournament days me and my 250 are coming through! It won't be at 70 mph but I will be on plane.


 The main lake is a freeway, the small creeks are like neighborhood streets there could be a child round the next corner even on tournament days. Hit my kid ill be coming at you much faster than 70mph!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

RATLTRAP said:


> Sometimes proper boating etiquette means to get out of the middle of the channel if you know people are going to be coming through. Example Luces Bayou on Lake Houston. Use your head these things go both ways. Monday through Friday anchor whevever you want because there is not going to be much traffic. Saturday and Sundays there are going to be tons of people fishing, joy riding, and especially tournament anglers who don't have time to waste 30 minutes idling through a maze of boats and corks. My opinion is you are responsible for where you put your boat. If I park my car on the Freeway, there is going to be an accident. The majority of the time I slow down to a crawl but on tournament days me and my 250 are coming through! It won't be at 70 mph but I will be on plane.


I'm not sure being in a tournament means you don't have time to "waste" controlling your wake. If someone wants to fish in the middle of a creek, that does not mean a bass tourney boat is the privileged vessel.

The lower most vessel on the list is the give way vessel, and must stay out of the way of vessels that are higher on the list:

Overtaken vessel
Vessels not under command
Vessels restricted in their ability to maneuver
Vessels constrained by draft
Fishing vessels engaged in fishing, with gear deployed
Vessels restricted in their ability to maneuver
Sailing vessels
Power driven vessels


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

*Here are the rules in Harris county...probably same everywhere*

No-Wake Zones
No-wake zones are established to prevent damage to property; including bulkhead erosion and other boats in mooring. In a no wake zone, the maximum speed at which a boat may operate is "headway speed" or just enough speed to maintain course and steerage without creating a wake. The boat owner and the boat operator are both responsible for the wake being created by the boat. If idle speed on your boat creates a wake, go in and out of gear if necessary. Having a fast boat is no excuse for violating this law.
Hazardous Wake
When boating, you are always responsible for your wake. If you pass another boat while creating a wake that poses a hazard to that boat or other surrounding property, you have violated the law. When passing, always be considerate of other boaters and boats which are docked.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Mark
Thank you for clarifying the LAW and how it is stated


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

very well put Mark,Thanks


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Jasmillertime said:


> So if I go crappie fishing in the creek. And I know that it'll be a high traffic area, if I'm the first one there does that mean I have the right to fish in the middle of the creek and can complain about all the other boats that come by me?


Yes; you have that right. Boating Courtesy says that anytime you pass "NEAR" another boat, you should slow to an idle as you pass the boat. An idle does NOT mean push a wake into the boat. An idle will NOT push a wake.

There is no law saying that you can not fish in the creek channel....LOL,,,,:cheers:


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

lurepopper said:


> The main lake is a freeway, the small creeks are like neighborhood streets there could be a child round the next corner even on tournament days. Hit my kid ill be coming at you much faster than 70mph!


You gotta love the Internet tough guy. There is always one per post.

I am not giving tournament anglers the right to drive dangerously. I just feel that on higher traffic days such as the weekend you can expect to be waked and driven by at higher speeds by anglers and boaters of ALL kinds.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

The majority of the time I slow down to a crawl but on tournament days me and my 250 are coming through! quote from Ratltrap.
You gotta love the Internet tough guy. There is always one per post. quote from Ratltrap.

Must not read his own post !!!!!!

Matt


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

*+1*



Mattsfishin said:


> The majority of the time I slow down to a crawl but on tournament days me and my 250 are coming through! quote from Ratltrap.
> You gotta love the Internet tough guy. There is always one per post. quote from Ratltrap.
> 
> Must not read his own post !!!!!!
> ...


+1


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

RATLTRAP said:


> Monday through Friday anchor whevever you want because there is not going to be much traffic. Saturday and Sundays there are going to be tons of people fishing, joy riding, and especially tournament anglers who don't have time to waste 30 minutes idling through a maze of boats and corks.
> 
> The majority of the time I slow down to a crawl but on tournament days me and my 250 are coming through! It won't be at 70 mph but I will be on plane.


For some reason something tells me you aren't going to be collecting many "greenies" here on the 2cool for awhile... 
This is just my opinion mind you, but comments like those would probably never be thought twice about on the BBC or the LMB section of the TFF, but here on the 2cool or over on the LHF???
As you've probably noticed, the "That's Bullchit" flag is gonna fly quickly and you're gonna get called out everytime. Truth be known, there are more than a few folks thinking what a shame it'd be for that ole' 250 to smack a stump.

Good luck with this!!!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

When this post first started, all I could think was "basshole"! If it's a tournament or not. You need to slow down in the creeks. If the creek is 100-200 yds wide by all means stay on plain and go by but Kickapoo is too tight. When I was there in November, someone fitting the 40K bass boat and 225 motor going by at 40mph 10ft from us fishing definitely fit the "basshole" description. Since he was the only boat, there wasn't a tournament going on. If a 40K bass boat or $200 dollar flat boat - slow your self down and be respectful.
No! - I don't put everyone in the "basshole" catagory but a few do meet the description. I have fished all my life in the salt and brackish water but new to the freshwater here in Texas. Many of the bass fisherman back in LA were very disrespectful of others. Many were my friends and respected others.

When bass fishing started in SE Louisiana many years back you soon learned to slow down where the bayou's crossed and looked for these idot's going 70 plus before you crossed.

Galveston? Don't get me started


----------



## lost-in-salt (Aug 12, 2005)

When I run my bass boat up Luces bayou I always stop and idle before I get to the CRAPpie BLOCKERS that sit in the middle of the bayou. When doing this on a weekend that means that it can take me an extra 15 minutes of fishing time each way. However, the same guys that are the CRAPpie BLOCKERS are the ones that when I stop to fish come by me leaving as large of a wake as they can and then get on the internet trash talking the bass fishermen and calling them "bassholes." I think the people who get on the internet 20 times a day with a 1500 post count are just getting on the internet to gripe because of their own frustration caused by their fishing inadequacies.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

What can I say lost-in-salt. There are idiots on both sides. I have seen the $200 flat boat throw a big wave in kickapoo. He did not however go by 10ft from my boat doing 40mph. I did give the flatboat guy the same dirty look.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Lonestar Proud said:


> For some reason something tells me you aren't going to be collecting many "greenies" here on the 2cool for awhile...
> 
> Truth be known, there are more than a few folks thinking what a shame it'd be for that ole' 250 to smack a stump.
> 
> ...


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

I run up the river and into the bay. If you are sitting in the middle of the river sorry here comes my wake. There is an exception there are a couple of kids in a little john boat who dont know any better and may not be able to swim 12 maybe 13 yrs old so I stop for them.Really most folks are parked under a nice shade tree on the bank out of the way. BUt as for me you the fishing around me on the bank is not a safe place. I took my boat out today didnt catch anything mostly just ran the shallow to see what with this 130hp will do.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Jasmillertime said:


> Lonestar Proud said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason something tells me you aren't going to be collecting many "greenies" here on the 2cool for awhile...
> ...


----------



## lost-in-salt (Aug 12, 2005)

Lone Eagle said:


> and they laugh at tournament fishermen; calling them "Bass Holes"....
> 
> See you on the water.....


So this is the type of post a person puts on the internet while he is also trying to get the internet people to pay him to take them fishing. Not a very intelligent thing to say.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like all the Wanna Be tournament fishermen aka bass fishermen got their little feelings hurt over this thread. This thread was about respect and courtesy in the small creeks when passing another boat and not about little johnny showing us he can act like a fool. Maybe some of you need to go back and read this thread from the start of it. We all know how to run in the river and open water or we should. I recommend the guides on here because they have respect for the other boats when they are out fishing with or without thier customers. Respect and courtesy in the creeks !!!!!

Matt


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

My mom and my Book says to treat others the way you want to be treated. Makes for a better day!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Lonestar Proud said:


> For some reason something tells me you aren't going to be collecting many "greenies" here on the 2cool for awhile...


Are you kidding me LP? Unlike others on this forum I don't base my self esteem on how many "GREENIES" I get. Cut your internet cable and smash your monitor because this isn't healthy anymore for you.

As for smacking a stump.... I am not even going to address that!!!


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Pet Spoon said:


> My mom and my Book says to treat others the way you want to be treated. Makes for a better day!


X10


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Mattsfishin said:


> Looks like all the Wanna Be tournament fishermen aka bass fishermen got their little feelings hurt over this thread. This thread was about respect and courtesy in the small creeks when passing another boat and not about little johnny showing us he can act like a fool. Maybe some of you need to go back and read this thread from the start of it. We all know how to run in the river and open water or we should. I recommend the guides on here because they have respect for the other boats when they are out fishing with or without thier customers. Respect and courtesy in the creeks !!!!!
> 
> Matt


Don't worry, it takes more than some internet trash talk to get my feelings hurt. I enjoy the spirit of discussion and debates, but I draw a line when people start hoping for other people to wreck their boats and God for bid they don't get any "greenies". And I know it wasn't you that said that.

I guess that means that some of the wanna be crappie fisherman got theirs panties bunched up when the bass guys stood up for themselves. I know bass guys do it, crappie guys, do it, wake boarders do it, it's been done by everyone. We all love to get out and do what we enjoy, whether its a tournament or recreation, we all need to just have some sense on the water. Which if you go back and read through the majority of the post on this thread, everyone is saying the same thing.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Just a reminder, in every jurisdiction I know of, the skipper (and the boat owner) is legally responsible for his wake. 

No different than BWI, life jackets, etc.


----------



## Sftblgrl10 (Feb 23, 2012)

My brother started this thread, and my son, is usually with him when he fishes. I only wish I had the money so they can be in a larger safer boat. That not the case, so they make do with what they have because they like everyone else love to fish. Just remember, treat others as you wish to be treated. Be kind and respectful to others.


----------

